# Fish ID



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

I think it's a sarcastic fringehead but I know they are in the Pacific. It's mouth opens up the same way. Caught him on a sabiki on Bob sykes


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

Looks like some type of blenny.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

+1
or a goby


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Feather blenny I believe. I use to snorkel and pull them out of the rocks on the destin jetties by putting a 20 ounce plastic bottle over the barnacles they hid in and using suction to pull them out. Kept them in a aquarium.


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

Their mouths open like a fringehead? I know the second I caught looked more like a blenny


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

We always called them a Goby, don't know the real name for them.


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

Well when I tried to remove the hook its mouth looked like a predators


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Did it have the little 'feathers' on top of its head?


----------



## Ruade (Jul 14, 2016)

No it did not


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Toadfish?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

This was keeping me awake at night so I cheated and sent the pic to Dr. Ray Waldner and Dr. Bob Shipp (both with Sport Fishing Magazine).



> It's not a blenny or a goby. It's a jawfish (Family Opistognathidae). As for species, it's a spotfin jawfish, Opistognathus robinsi.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> - Ray





> Your prize is a spotfin jawfish, relative to the blennies. They are very uncommon this far north, more common lower down in Florida. Global warming?
> 
> -Bob


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Global warming?

"Opistognathus robinsi is distributed in the western Atlantic from South Carolina south along the U.S. coast, Little Bahama Bank, in the Gulf of Mexico from the Florida Keys north to the Texas/Mexico border (R. Robertson pers. comm. 2014). Its depth range is one to 46 m, but usually occurs shallower than 20 m."


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I bet a gag grouper wouldn't care what it is called and just eat it.
cool looking little fella.


----------

